# Immodium dependence and Fear of not having access to toilets



## Angelogs (Apr 5, 2015)

I am suffering from IBS for more than a decade now, I am a 26 year old female 
From the Philippines currently residing in Dubai, UAE. As you see most people think this condition is psychological which is clearly not true for us people suffering 
fro
m this condition. IBS has taken over my life as I have lived eating freely only when I will be staying home for the rest of the day. I am currently having a major adjustment here in Dubai since most bus stops is not close to any facilities with access to toilets as a result and embarrassing as it seems I became independent go imodium be it my security drug each time I leave the house and I wear diaper everytime. For those who are already treated or those who can already manage our situation. Please advice me what to do. I have whatsapp or whatever..you can message me. Thank you very much in advance. i just need someone to share this
s with.


----------



## Itsmillertime409 (Oct 11, 2014)

It absolutely makes sense, I do something similar. I have some kind of weird autonimc dysfunction that makes by body do weird things. I also drink a ton of water, and the pain meds I'm on stop my bladder or bowels from realizing theyre full until I get very very desperate. Diapers have been a huge help on my life, not fearing accidents when out on public. Even embracing them when they happen. In your case, lack of access to clean toilets... Diapers will end up being more sanitary, even messy. I spend less time in public restrooms, and I get sick much less often becasue of that. Hang in there, you're not alone!


----------



## Dani Cole (Jan 24, 2016)

this sounds exactly like me  imodium has been my life saver


----------



## Cherry Esteban (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi.im from philippines. Have the same prob recently after holiday season..frequent bowel movement, crampy stomach..so depressing i cant eat lots and toilet has been my companion everyday.i visited doctors same meds they prescribe omeprazole since i have gerd and dicycloverine to relax my intestine to prevent frequent bowel movement and to reduce stomach spasm..nothing happened until i researched on the net and found a doctor's blog who have ibs patient for 3 decades..he prescribe probiotics, eat healthy foods esp.bananas and apples, taking multivitamins with magnesium and zinc. I searched for the probiotic brands that is available here in philippines and i found protexin balance.i took 2caps everyday after my lunch and for three days i felt better. I continued it for 10 days and my ibs gone..now i have to maintain my balance i dont eat processed foods.i eat veggies, i avoid oily and saucy foods.since i have gerd i dont eat food triggers like sour foods and beverages with caffeine..i will suggest to you to take probiotics it will help regulates digestive functions and its good bacteria to fight the bad bacteria that is eating whats inside your intestine.


----------

